
XML is 20 - mpweiher
https://www.xml.com/articles/2018/02/10/xml-20/
======
henryluo
It seems obvious that the most important thing about XML is that it was the
first.

People did a lot of that with XML just because there was no other alternative.

So it might be time to look into alternatives, like Mark
([https://mark.js.org](https://mark.js.org)).

